# Vfd and flow meter install



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

For ur viewing pleasure and critiquing


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

The LFMC and the PVC looks :jester:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Can't make chicken salad outta chicken śhit. I'll allow it

A gutter under the drive could've cleaned it up a bit but whatevs


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

ponyboy said:


> A gutter under the drive could've cleaned it up a bit but whatevs


Big PVC box. :thumbup: :laughing:


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok, I'll critique:thumbup:

I'm not a fan of the flex out of the top of the motor. Makes it a pain to work on the peckerhead. It's easier to flip the peckerhead 180 and go out the bottom and not have to use a myers hub. It seems like flex that free airs like that always gets pulled out of the connectors when guys working on the pump or motor trip over it.

The flowmeter and vfd are behind the motor. You don't have any working clearance.

Like pony said, a gutter would of cleaned a lot of that up.


----------



## theloop82 (Aug 18, 2011)

Only cause you asked, shouldn't there be some support between that T condulet/flex transition going into the VFD? Maybe im just not seeing it, but I always try and put a support right before the last termination of the conduit because those connectors/glue can loosen or break pretty easily with any sustained vibration.

Looks good though, i'm sure it was a pain to fit all that in there.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Looks like 110.26(A) issues for the drive and the flow meter.


----------



## Safari (Jul 9, 2013)

please danny explain if their is any relation between the drive and the flow meter some interlock of some kind or relation. besides the pics


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Looks like 110.26(A) issues for the drive and the flow meter.


Ok I see it now. That curbs not helping either


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks great from my house. What is it for?


----------



## Safari (Jul 9, 2013)

nolabama said:


> Looks great from my house. What is it for?


“Dammit, Smithers, this isn’t rocket science, it’s brain surgery!”:laughing:


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Big PVC box. :thumbup: :laughing:


Like to keep my voltages seperate... Esp signals from flow meter! Those instrumentation guys get fussy if they dont have their own conduit


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

nickson said:


> please danny explain if their is any relation between the drive and the flow meter some interlock of some kind or relation. besides the pics


Yes but all done thru scada/plc


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

nolabama said:


> Looks great from my house. What is it for?


Funny u ask its the first job i did as a contractor at the wwtp i work at now! I call it "the pump to no where" as they changed their mind and they never finished the piping and it has never run besides testing


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

denny3992 said:


> Funny u ask its the first job i did as a contractor at the wwtp i work at now! I call it "the pump to no where" as they changed their mind and they never finished the piping and it has never run besides testing


Awesome.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

nolabama said:


> Looks great from my house. What is it for?


Was to pump supernatant liquid from a digester


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> Looks like 110.26(A) issues for the drive and the flow meter.


Yes... Its shoehorned in as no other practical wall space avail.... It wasnt my sandbox i was just playing in it!( engineer directed where he wants it)


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

Looks good, but? why the long s.t. going to the elment? You took the conduit up and then the s.t. back down. Just wonderin.


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

Just wondirn what the four conduits in the vfd are for. Looks like you shared the analog conduit with the flow xmtr. Is the other one that shares with the flow the discreets that go back to plc?


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

denny3992 said:


> Yes... Its shoehorned in as no other practical wall space avail.... It wasnt my sandbox i was just playing in it!( *engineer directed where he wants it*)


Live a little, it's fun to tell engineers no once in a while!


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

buddhakii said:


> Just wondirn what the four conduits in the vfd are for. Looks like you shared the analog conduit with the flow xmtr. Is the other one that shares with the flow the discreets that go back to plc?


Pwr in pwr out , analog(spd in and out) and discrete alarms(


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

buddhakii said:


> Looks good, but? why the long s.t. going to the elment? You took the conduit up and then the s.t. back down. Just wonderin.


It was to be located higher and they changed their mind


----------

